# New Grinder Ideas please



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

So permission has been granted to upgrade my grinder. Currently using a Vario as it's fairly kitchen friendly & serves the la pav well.

I am not interested in bean counting so this rules the niche out. It needs to fit under the cabinets which are 42cm. I've had Mazzer's in the past & am not keen on these mainly for losing settings when cleaning.

Budget is set between £500-600 & it'll only grind for espresso.

Any suggestions please as I'm a bit stumped!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ceado e37s


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Are there any other options?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

There isn't anything as short with a hopper and 83mm burrs - I would have a ceado e37s if I could afford one


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

One more vote for Ceado e37s. It is quite, consistent in results and the same height as Mazzer Mini(w/o hopper)


----------

